

Vimessa (YC S11) Would Like You To Enjoy Video Messaging - pclark
http://www.fastcompany.com/1795641/startup-vimessa-tries-to-reinvent-messaging-with-video

======
mattadams
Am I the only one who read this as "Vanessa Would Like You To Enjoy Video
Massaging"?

~~~
pclark
Would that be more or less compelling than the actual title? ;)

~~~
tomblomfield
More!

Good article, Peter.

------
marquis
The part about tying in all your SIM cards when travelling is interesting to
me. I'm constantly across borders and I don't yet have a cost-effective
solution to getting SMSs on all numbers (Skype works fine for call-
forwarding).

~~~
ra
What would be your ideal solution to this?

~~~
marquis
That I could forward my numbers locally to a number I choose. Say my U.S.
cell, Australian, UK and Spanish cell phones: I just buy a new SIM when I'm
back somewhere longer than a few days, but that's getting ridiculous (though
it's cheaper than roaming). If I'm away for a while it expires, so I get yet
another number. I could email everyone or call them but they have an old
number for me and it's a hassle for my friends, less me as my Android phone is
great at keeping me up-to-date.. so maybe it's something as simple as an
iPhone/Android app that pushes cellnumber changes to your friends? I'd pay for
that. I can't imagine the telcos letting go the noose on their number
forwarding..

~~~
epikur
Seems like you need an international Google Voice.

~~~
marquis
Yes, if additional numbers were actually priced well. Skype for example,
you're paying 20-50cents a minute for forwarding to non-U.S. cellphones so
that's worse than roaming in some cases. It's a telco issue basically: cell
phone calls are ridiculously priced outside of the U.S. and Canada.

------
simon_weber
While I'm not sure I would use this as "more personal, more emotional" texting
- I'd still just call - I see the value for lessening misunderstanding.
Texting is pretty low bandwidth, by comparison.

------
nabraham
Congrats!

